# Any1 got a valid NUS card number i can use the once?



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Seen something id like to buy online and can get a 20% discount with one


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

what's a nus card?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

some card students get


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> some card students get


Exactly!

Pay the 20% ;-)


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

hamsternuts said:



> what's a nus card?


you'll soon find out seeing as you're gonna be a student......you can use it to discounts on mouldy pizza


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

aha!

don't know if i'll get one through learn direct, it's all nqv stuff, i don't enrol officially til friday

will it get me discount on pot noodles?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gets u discounts at afew fashion stores which is what i wanted to use it for


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

just any NUS card or NUS extra card?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh nus extra


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You aren't a student you pikey, pay full price.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> You aren't a student you* pikey*, pay full price.


if that was the case he'd be getting himself a 100% discount


----------

